# Smoke-able herbs that do not make you depersonalize



## kpaiva (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey there,

I was wondering if anyone has experience with smoke-able herbs that have produced a relaxing/anti-anxiety effect (such as xanax) rather than a disconnected feeling that can be experienced with many drugs.

Essentially, I am looking for a smoke-able herb that makes you feel less anxious and ... not care. In the past, I have tried marijuana or even some over-the-counter herb packs (i.e. "Buzz" found in smoke shops) - they all make me depersonalize. I like the social aspect of smoking and the act of doing it calms me. I am just looking for the right herb to smoke. Something legal would also be nice - just for convenience, haha.

Xanax makes me not care. THC makes me very nervous and body conscious. In the past, I accidentally had serotonin syndrome due to an accidental overdose on my SSRI. So, I am thinking it may be a neurochemical sensitivity to drugs that affect serotonin. But, this is just a possibility.

I know that others on this site have probably had experiences with this and I would REALLY appreciate some feedback. As many of you may know, people look at me like I am crazy when I try to describe what it feels like when I am "stoned" or at random points when experiencing DP. So, I'm turning to the people who understand this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Really!

-Mikayla


----------



## Caroe (Jun 13, 2012)

I understand how you feel, drugs makes me feel that way too, but I never tried to find a drug I can smoke to make me calm, because they scare me now... I think the problem is not what you smoke but how you reat when you smoke it, I mean how you feel or think when you smoke that blunt. I used to smoke weed without being DP, but I got a pannick attack once from weed and because of that one experience everytime I tried to smoke it again the panic just kicked back in cuz I would think about it and I would hope so hard that for it to go away that it would stay.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I wouldn't smoke any herb legal or illegal. Even the legal herbs sold at smoke shops /gas stations can cause very serious side effects.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i'd suggest some deep breathing or meditation. absolutely no risk of addiction or side effects. and it's free.

be careful with drugs you can buy at stores, the FDA cant keep up with al the crap people cook up, just because it's sold behind a counter does NOT mean it's ok to use


----------



## Dan1080 (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------

